# Need Help.



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

*I switched to the Dish absolute plan 4 months ago. I have only one major problem; I NEED THE FOX NEWS CHANNEL! I hate CNN*. 
What are my best pkg. options to keep my current HD channels and get Fox news Channel.?
I thought maybe that The Fox News Channel would eventually go HD but I have read nothing of this happening.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Fox News Channel is AT200 or higher.

Your best shot would probably be DVR Advantage + TurboHD Programming for $59.99.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> Fox News Channel is AT200 or higher.
> 
> Your best shot would probably be DVR Advantage + TurboHD Programming for $59.99.


I thought only new subscribers were eligible for TurboHD Programming.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

You want the AT200 plus SilverHD. Use the DVR Advnatage package and you will get AT200/locals/DVR service for $50 and SilverHD is another $10 for a total of $60. I just upgraded to AT100 plus BronzeHD (previously just had Dish Family)yesterday with no problems for a total of $50.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

smackman said:


> I thought only new subscribers were eligible for TurboHD Programming.


The term "TurboHD" is Dish marketing for "HD programming".


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

dbrakob said:


> You want the AT200 plus SilverHD. Use the DVR Advnatage package and you will get AT200/locals/DVR service for $50 and SilverHD is another $10 for a total of $60. I just upgraded to AT100 plus BronzeHD (previously just had Dish Family)yesterday with no problems for a total of $50.


Actually, It is 66.99 a month with a 7 dollar a month Lease fee for my 622 DVR. 
49.99(AT200/Locals/DVR Service) +10(Silver HD) +7(DVR lease fee) = 66.99

I talked to A CSR (yes I had my fingers crossed). 18 a month is a high price for The Fox News Channel. I might have to get use to Wolf.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

smackman said:


> Actually, It is 66.99 a month with a 7 dollar a month Lease fee for my 622 DVR.
> 49.99(AT200/Locals/DVR Service) +10(Silver HD) +7(DVR lease fee) = 66.99
> 
> I talked to A CSR (yes I had my fingers crossed). 18 a month is a high price for The Fox News Channel. I might have to get use to Wolf.


I was going to question you on the price increase for just one news channel but to each his own.

On the package I described you will not have the 7 DVR lease fee since you will have a HD package. I upgraded from Family to AT100 yesterday because my boys love Goosebumps (marathons during October on Cartoon Network) and realized the BronzeHD would not cost me $10 but rather $3 since getting the HD addon takes away the $7 HD enabling fee for 622/722s.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

dbrakob said:


> I was going to question you on the price increase for just one news channel but to each his own.
> 
> On the package I described you will not have the 7 DVR lease fee since you will have a HD package. I upgraded from Family to AT100 yesterday because my boys love Goosebumps (marathons during October on Cartoon Network) and realized the BronzeHD would not cost me $10 but rather $3 since getting the HD addon takes away the $7 HD enabling fee for 622/722s.


I think Smackman is referring to the leased receiver fee, he probably has more than one receiver.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

garys said:


> I think Smackman is referring to the leased receiver fee, he probably has more than one receiver.


*In all honesty, I only have one receiver and the CSR quoted me a price of $49.99 for the AT200(DVR Advantage) $10 for HD silver and $7 dollars for my receiver(622 DVR) lease fee totally 66.99. Is the csr wrong? I am confused.*I currently have Dish HDAbsolute with locals and pay a 7 dollar lease fee per month.

Do you not pay a lease fee with one receiver if you have a HD package? If not, where is this written up? I have always paid a lease fee for my 622 and I have had HD programming since Oct. 2006.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

If you only have one receiver on your account, you should not be paying a lease fee unless you do not the box plugged into a phone line or hooked up to the internet.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

At one point Dish was charging the lease fee even when you only have one receiver. I heard they have since stopped doing it. 
Smackman, I would call Dish and see if you can get the fee removed and maybe get previous months refunded. 
jclewter79, the additional tuner fee is $5, not $7


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

True, but it is a lease fee and if any is being charged that would be what it should be for.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

On phone with CSR who says this applies only to Customers after Feb. 2007 meaning *if you lease a Reciever before Feb. 2007 you have to pay a lease fee for your one Receiver. I got my 622 in Oct. 2006*

The Supervisor offered me 2 options: 
.1 Not pay the leasing fee for 7 months but after 7 months resume leasing payment. My answer was no.
.2 Do a NEW 2 year Contract with a 722 and the leasing bill would be done away with. Obviously, I said No; I have a 622 and do not need the extra hard drive nor a 2 year contract.

I have "escalated" now to the executive office. If they do no give me credit back to at least Feb. 2007 and drop my Lease fee permantenly, I am GONE.

I have been with Dish almost 10 years; This is depressing and discouraging but it looks like this lifeline is about to end.

Well, After 50 minutes, They have offered to drop the Leasing fee forever effective the next billing cycle but no Reimbursement for the months I was charged. 
I took it but she noted I was not satisfied and I ask for this to be brought to the complaint/ Resolution team.

If they do not reimburse me for the prior months I am gone. To many options.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, at least they havve stopped it now, I doubt that they will reimberse you for past payments, at least not all at once, they might give you a monthly credit for a while. I hope they take care of it for you. Thing is, it is not right but, it is contract that you technically signed when you got your 622, they are technically being very nice just dropping the fee without a new contract.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Political comments removed, as will be the commentators if they decide to violate forum rules again.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

The price I was referring to was for th AT100 package with HDBronze since that is the cheapest solution for Fox News (what you originally asked for). As far as the lease fee I would have to agree with some that they are doing good dropping it for the future. You knew the cost going into it and never questioned it until just now. If you have had Dish for 10 years and have been a happy customer why not take the upgrade and 2 year committment?


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

dbrakob said:


> The price I was referring to was for th AT100 package with HDBronze since that is the cheapest solution for Fox News (what you originally asked for). As far as the lease fee I would have to agree with some that they are doing good dropping it for the future. You knew the cost going into it and never questioned it until just now. If you have had Dish for 10 years and have been a happy customer why not take the upgrade and 2 year committment?


*
AT100 does not have Fox News. *
My 18 month contract was fulfilled in April 2008. I do not want to obligate myself to another 2 years "yet".
It is my fault that I did not know that Dish changed the contract in Feb. 2007 where no lease fee is required for the 1st Receiver.
I did know the cost of my contract on a lease fee but I did not know that a new contract came out in Feb. 2007 requiring no Lease fee for the 1st Receiver 3 months after my 18 month agreement. My Bad. 
I f I would have known, I would have renegotiated in Feb. 2007.
When I found out Oct. 4 2008 that a lease is not required, I called Dish and asked about it like anyone would I persume. 
I guess everyone else knows that they are paying a "lease" fee if you signed a contract with Dish before Feb.2007 on a HD 622 Receiver especially if you signed a contract in Oct. 2006.
I guess everyone else knows this lease fee agreement changed in Feb. 2007.
I will take the blame; I have renegotiated with Dish and I will not have to pay a lease fee anymore and I was able to do this without a 2 year commitment. I personally feel I should be reimbursed but thats my opinion.
Its all about making the "Buck". My "Buck" also.
Maybe I am having Wall Street withdrawels.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dbrakob said:


> The price I was referring to was for th AT100 package with HDBronze since that is the cheapest solution for Fox News (what you originally asked for).


Read post #2 very carefully until it sinks in.

Technically, you can get Fox News with Dish Family, but that limits the HD offerings somewhat as you can only get TurboHD Silver with the Dish Family package.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> Read post #2 very carefully until it *sinks in*.
> 
> I have read post #2 CAREFULLY but post 8,9 and 10 spun the thread a little different over whether I should be paying a lease fee or not and saying AT100 comes with Fox news is simply not true. Let that *sink in*. No need for that comment.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

smackman said:


> I have read post #2 CAREFULLY but post 8,9 and 10 spun the thread a little different over whether I should be paying a lease fee or not and saying AT100 comes with Fox news is simply not true.


It is possible that the package that you are subscribing to does not satisfy the basic package requirement of the lease plan.

It is most unfortunate that you've chosen to discuss two unrelated issues in the same thread.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion from my postings. I did quote a price for AT200 to get Fox but then gave an example of my pricing using AT100.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

harsh said:


> Read post #2 very carefully until it sinks in.
> 
> Technically, you can get Fox News with Dish Family, but that limits the HD offerings somewhat as you can only get TurboHD Silver with the Dish Family package.


I thought you couldn't get any HD package with Dish Family. Do you know this for a fact. This would be perfect for me as I have had Dish Family for the past year but finally upgraded to AT100 so the kids could get their favorite shows on Cartoon Network. If I could get HDSilver with Family that would be the cheapest solution for me ($41 vs $50).


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> It is possible that the package that you are subscribing to does not satisfy the basic package requirement of the lease plan.
> 
> It is most unfortunate that you've chosen to discuss two unrelated issues in the same thread.


Honestly, I do not understand your point here but we are all different. 
The discussion "spun" that way which happens many times in various threads.
Also, My package does satisfy the requirements and always has since Oct. 2006 when iIwent HD.
To some 7 dollars a month may be chicken feed; to me its a lot at this time.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It seems like you have one low cost option. Simply wait until Dish adds the News Corp. HD lineup which seems likely according to this from the Charlie Chat summary:


> Eric Stahl: FX hopefully by the end of the year, including other Fox services including Speed HD.


In the meantime, watch CNN for breaking news and go to the Fox News web site to watch video from some of your favorite shows. Oh, and occasionally grumble here as do other Fox News fans, SPEED fans and, as in my case, Fx fans.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

smackman said:


> Also, My package does satisfy the requirements and always has since Oct. 2006 when iIwent HD.


Are you absolutely certain? The fact that you're being charged the fee for a single receiver suggests that something isn't quite right.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> Are you absolutely certain? The fact that you're being charged the fee for a single receiver suggests that something isn't quite right.


*Read post 13. I was told by a "Supervisor" if someone signed a contract with HD programming before Feb. 07, there was a Receiver lease fee even for one household Receiver.*I had the 20 dollar HD package which was all the HD you could get minus PPV and the 250 pkg(cannot remember what the pkg, was called back then).
After Feb. 2007, 3 months after I signed my 18 month commitment, Dish decided no lease fee for only one receiver in a household with a qualifing HD Pkg. which was the same pkg, I purchased in Oct. 2006.

I negotiated with Dish. They are no longer charging me a lease fee effective Oct. 4 ,2008. I also am under NO contract with this change.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

smackman said:


> I was told by a "Supervisor" if someone signed a contract with HD programming before Feb. 07, there was a Receiver lease fee even for one household Receiver.


I find it fascinating that over 50% of the messages that start out with "I was told by a supervisor" are situations where poster has been wronged. The "I was told by a CSR" messages run a much higher likelihood of being wrong.

I signed up for HD programming in late 2005 and I've never paid a receiver fee on my primary receiver.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I was "escalted" all the way to the "executive office" or I was told so. 
You must understand, Its like fighting a Bear wirh a BB Gun.
I have done all I know to do to get reimbursed for the months I believe I was falsely charged which is 24 months of being charged a lease fee with only one Reciever.
The Receiver Lease fee was 6 dollars but went up to 7 dollars in Feb.08.
I went back as far as I could with my billing on dishnetwork.com. 19 months x $6 = $114 5 months x $7 = 35. I feel they owe me 148 dollars.
They claim that when I signed a Contract in Oct. 2006, It contained language that said I would pay a lease fee for my Receiver.
In Feb. 2007 The Supervisor said the Contract changed and the Lease fee was required for the Second Receiver.
_My contract expired in April 08. I threw the expired contract away._ DUMB ON MY PART BUT HOW WAS I TO KNOW?
*I learned on this thread that I should have not been charged a lease fee because I have only one Receiver.*

Personally, I feel stupid and Robbed.
Maybe I am in the minority here.
I sent a email to the [email protected] 4 days ago with no response.
I feel I have ran out of options here and will "MOVE ON" 
This website has made me a much smarter man. Situations like this would never be recognized by the regular consumer.
I spent almost a hour on the phone last Saturday but overall I failed to get a answer that I feel was fair.
*When someone like Harsh says I have never paid a lease fee and I signed up in late 2005, It lets me know I have been cheated and I take this very seriously*.
*If the " other" had my locals, I would already be gone but they do not. I might sign on anyway and "move" to receive the major Affillates a few months later.*


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you for your email. 
I do show that the leased receiver fee was successfully removed from your account.
I have issued a credit of $153.00 to your account for the past leased receiver fees.



__________
Dispute Resolution Specialist
Dispute Resolution Team
DISH Network, LLC

(xxx)xxx-xxxx ext ______ Direct

:dance01: :dance01: :dance01: :dance01: :dance01: :dance01:


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Doesn't get much better than that!


----------

